# Titel Zerschmetterte Sonne



## Tankstelle (14. April 2008)

Hi community,
letztens wurde in einem Thread erwähnt, dass ein Titel für Gold 
zu haben sei. Nun ist meine Frage, Wie heisst der Titel und 
wieviel G wird er kosten?

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. April 2008)

1k g und
xxx der Zerschmetterten Sonne


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

XXX der zerschmetterten sonne 
ich glaube der kostet 1000g


----------



## Tankstelle (14. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 1k g und
> xxx der Zerschmetterten Sonne




Das heisst, man heisst jetzt beispeilsweise Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne?
Gut, mein name ist jetzt ein wenig ungeeignet, aber soll ja auch nur als beispiel dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie hört sich DAS denn an?

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Ilunadin (14. April 2008)

und den bekommt man wo?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. April 2008)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne



das ja mal geil xD


----------



## Tankstelle (14. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das ja mal geil xD




Ich sag ja, mein name ist Ungeeignet, aber ist vom Prinzip her richtig?


----------



## Kaize (14. April 2008)

wo gibt es den Titel?... zuviel Gold und weiß net was ich machen soll^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. April 2008)

wenn man ehrfürchtig ist dürfte einem da irgendwo nen questgeben den für 1000g verkaufen.

@Tankstelle, ich finde gerade das dein name passt. besser als die meisten normalen charnamen. Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne is einfach zu lustig, bei dem charnamen ja ein muss das zu haben.


----------



## Caradim (14. April 2008)

glaube her dass *klasse* der zerschmetterten sonne is


----------



## Kaize (14. April 2008)

Bin schon lange Ehrfürchtig aber auf der Insel hat keiner die Quest.


----------



## Xarandir (14. April 2008)

Klasse glaube ich nicht es is ja ein namens titel ne ? ^^


----------



## Tankstelle (14. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn man ehrfürchtig ist dürfte einem da irgendwo nen questgeben den für 1000g verkaufen.
> 
> @Tankstelle, ich finde gerade das dein name passt. besser als die meisten normalen charnamen. Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne is einfach zu lustig, bei dem charnamen ja ein muss das zu haben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musste im ersten Moment auch sooo lachen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und genau aus diesem Grund werd ich mir den auch DEFINITIV holen, auch wenn ich dafür ein paar tage daylies machen muss ^^

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Traklar (14. April 2008)

Die Quests gibts, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, erst wenn man das Monument fertiggestellt hat.

Was denkt ihr Schachtel, der zerschmetterten Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaize (14. April 2008)

Wo gibt es den nun genau? Evtl. Koords?^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (14. April 2008)

hmmm also xx der zerschmettender sonne is unwarscheinlich..

Weil:

"Upscarred der zerschmetterdnen Sonne"?

Das is leicht komisch oder? ich denke eher es wird eine Art "Rächer der ..." oder so etwas in der art


LG


----------



## Tankstelle (14. April 2008)

ooooch neeeee, ich will Tankstelle der Zerschmetterten Sonne sein ;-)
Daher: PPPLLLXXXX      xx der Zerschmetterten Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Panasori (14. April 2008)

vllt kommt der erst nach phase 4?


----------



## Traklar (14. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> vllt kommt der erst nach phase 4?



Phase 4 = Monument

hab ich oben schon damit gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (14. April 2008)

Xarandir schrieb:


> Klasse glaube ich nicht es is ja ein namens titel ne ? ^^


Ich glaube er meint eher sowas wie "Ronas,Magier der zerschmetterten Sonne"


----------



## Kcrs (14. April 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Die Quests gibts, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, erst wenn man das Monument fertiggestellt hat.
> 
> Was denkt ihr Schachtel, der zerschmetterten Sonne
> 
> ...


das is auch ned schlecht aber tankstelle der zerschmetterten sonne ist am besten^^


----------



## Traklar (14. April 2008)

Kcrs schrieb:


> das is auch ned schlecht aber tankstelle der zerschmetterten sonne ist am besten^^



Die Tankstelle kann man aber schlecht looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (14. April 2008)

nightcreat der zerschmetterten sonne^^ wäre cool wenn ein anführer heißt = anführer der zerschmerten sonne dann wäre er der anführer von denen^^


----------



## Zer0X (14. April 2008)

Ich fänd ja sowas wie Putzfrau ganz ql oder Hausmeister


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2008)

Es wird aber so Aussehen:"Tankstelle,Falke der zerschmetterten Sonne" und nicht wie ihr euch das wünscht.


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (14. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Es wird aber so Aussehen:"Tankstelle,Falke der zerschmetterten Sonne" und nicht wie ihr euch das wünscht.



Quelle?


----------



## Sreal (14. April 2008)

weiss nit obs schon jemand geshrieben hat.

Den titel kann man sich während der phase 5 für 1000G Kaufen. Das monument wird durch jeden titelkauf um 1-2% aufgestockt. 

Quelle: WoW-Szene.de


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (14. April 2008)

Wenn ihr ned wisst wohin mit eurem Gold, dann gebt es mir.

Ich werde euch dafür künftig anreden wie ihr wollt.

Was soll denn so ein Titel bitteschön bringen?


----------



## Marvlol (14. April 2008)

Rein agrnichts, aber würdest du auf einen verzichten , wenn er weniger - garnichts kosten würde ?


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (14. April 2008)

Marvlol schrieb:


> Rein agrnichts, aber würdest du auf einen verzichten , wenn er weniger - garnichts kosten würde ?



Ja, weil das ja noch bescheuerter aussieht wenn plötzlich jeder mit dem gleichem Titel rumrennt.
Wenn in WoW sowas wie Rollenspiel betrieben würde könnte ich es noch irgendwie nachvollziehen, doch nur wegen einem Titel 1k Gold aussm Fenster zu schmeißen. Aber anscheinend brauchen das manche wirklich für ihr Ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvlol (14. April 2008)

Es gibt auch Titel hinter denen wesentlich mehr Arbeit steckt, nun, für die Leute die sonst nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Gold, find ich das immerhin noch ne gute Alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (14. April 2008)

"Falke der blabla" ist richtig, mal gucken ob ausreichend Leute doof genug sind, 1000 Gold für einen Titel zu blechen, der schon wegen seiner kaufbarkeit lächerlich und wertlos ist. Ich werds jedenfalls sicher nicht tun.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2008)

Der Titel ist erst erhältlich, wenn man Exalted ist und das Monument dass man in P4 anfängt zu bauen komplett fertig ist.


----------



## Calmituron (14. April 2008)

Jaaa endlich ein gescheiter titel.... scheiß landsknecht, oder champion der naaru^^


----------



## Equ (14. April 2008)

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ry/ssotitle.jpg


bidde sehr :>


----------



## Danube (14. April 2008)

nicht ganz. man kauft sich den Titel, und dadurch wird das monument pro titel um 2% gebaut. Das ehißt, das nur wenige den Titel kaufen müssen, und das monument ist fertig..soll max 1,5-2h dauern..also keine große geschichte..vom monument bekommt man eh nichts


----------



## derpainkiller (14. April 2008)

Hab Zornbringer, das langt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich finde man sollte allein der neuen Klassen wegen die alten PvP Ränge wieder einführen ( Aber halt nur für Titel )


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (14. April 2008)

heisst das es laufen 50 leute pro server mit dem titel rum?


----------



## Panasori (14. April 2008)

Moonnight@Blackrock schrieb:


> heisst das es laufen 50 leute pro server mit dem titel rum?



nein wenn sich 50 leute den titel gekauft haben dann is das monument feddich


----------



## Ocian (14. April 2008)

"<name> Falk, of the Shattered Sun" ist der englische Titel nicht der Deutsche, aber wie er übersetzt wurde weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## Padawurminator (14. April 2008)

Watweißich der zerschmeterten Sonne wäre es dann bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (14. April 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> lesen bildet



Achja und wo steht die Übersetzung, nicht in diesem Posting bislang, denn Falk willst du wohl nicht mit Falke übersetzen oder?


----------



## Marvîn (14. April 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> lesen bildet



vorallem Lexika/Wörterbücher für Englisch - Deutsch / Deutsch - Englisch


----------



## Cael (14. April 2008)

das is das selbe wie mit "*Name*, Hand von A'dal"....

und 1000g is auch nich soviel für nen 70er (das sind 10 tage dalies atm. oder?)


----------



## Makubex (14. April 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> Genau das will ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Englisch 6 setzen bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hawk = Falke

Falk = in keinem Wörtebuch

Wenn du´s nicht glaubst schau bei Leo nach (deutsch - englisches Wöterbuch)


----------



## Marvîn (14. April 2008)

würde sagen eher 3 oder 4 Tage ...


Bei mir jedenfalls...


----------



## Gregori (14. April 2008)

Wo bekommt an diesen Titel, bin schon Ehrfürchtig und finde ihn nicht?


----------



## Thranduilo (14. April 2008)

da muss erst das monument fertiggestellt sein

aber warum falke?? Oo
bin doch kein falke xD

wenn dann : Thranduilo, Magier der Zerschmetterterten Sonne


----------



## Makubex (14. April 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> Nein ich bin selber Ammy und Falk und Falkons und sowas sind Falken. GIbt auch ne Footballmannschaft beie uch die so heißt.
> 
> Ist eher Slang und deshlab nicht zu finden.
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber wenn du Ammy wärst, wüßtest du das es Falcons sind und nich Falkons.
Also um auf dich zurück zu kommen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...
Und zu Falk findet man rein garnichts, sorry glaub ich nicht


----------



## Makubex (14. April 2008)

Genau deshalb kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das Falk mit Falke übersetzt wird.
Denn Slang hin oder her, irgendwas muss man ja finden wenn man Suchmaschinen benutzt.
Und die spucken nichts vernünftiges aus, auch nicht die englischen Suchmaschinen *Kopfkratz*

Na ja, werden wir spätestens sehen, wenn der Titel kaufbar ist

Edit *grummel* schon zu spät, Maschinen


----------



## PzYcO (14. April 2008)

Also ich bin ganz stark der Meinung, dass das Falk in der Questbeschreibung eventuell auch einfach der Name des Spielers sein könnte?!?
Dann wäre es wirklich
<Name> der Zerschmetterten Sonne

Sowas wie Pzyco, Falk(e) der Zerschmetterten Sonne kannste ja voll inne Tonne treten oO


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2008)

PzYcO schrieb:


> Also ich bin ganz stark der Meinung, dass das Falk in der Questbeschreibung eventuell auch einfach der Name des Spielers sein könnte?!?
> Dann wäre es wirklich
> <Name> der Zerschmetterten Sonne
> 
> Sowas wie Pzyco, Falk(e) der Zerschmetterten Sonne kannste ja voll inne Tonne treten oO


Ich fände "Zorkal,Falke der Zerschmetterten Sonne" toll.Ist also Geschmackssache


----------



## Storn206 (14. April 2008)

sowie ichs weis heißt es XXX, falke der Zerschmetterten Sonne


----------



## Betrunkener (14. April 2008)

betrunkener der Zerschmetterten Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (14. April 2008)

Kaize schrieb:


> wo gibt es den Titel?... zuviel Gold und weiß net was ich machen soll^^


kannst es ja mir geben...dann bekomme ich wohl endlich mal meinen 300er reiterskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryos (14. April 2008)

Gerade den Titel im Arsenal gefunden...

xxx von der Zerschmetterten Sonne.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so

MfG Ryos


----------



## Taniquel (14. April 2008)

evtl hat das ja was mit den flugmounts auf der insel zu tun, vielleicht gibts dann ja so ein teil dazu. warten wir es doch einfach ab^^


----------



## BM-Gahan (14. April 2008)

> evtl hat das ja was mit den flugmounts auf der insel zu tun, vielleicht gibts dann ja so ein teil dazu. warten wir es doch einfach ab^^



Ein abwarten, hier in diesem oder den meisten anderen Foren, kannste vergessen denke ich mal..

Hier gibt es nur spekulationen, Flames und Whinethreads, obwohl meist nichtmal annährend die Wahrheit bekannt geworden ist ;P. Und später kommt dann doch alles anders...


Nur meine Meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (14. April 2008)

Son titel ist schon was nettes. Lagotema, der zerschmetternden Sonne" oder kommt da noch die klasse dahinter?


----------



## Zer0X (14. April 2008)

Boa Aleksio, warum machst du in einem Thread geschätze ~10 doppel/trippel posts >.< kannste es net abwarten ob jemand auf deinen tollen Beitrag antwortet und spammst deshalb f5?


----------



## Panasori (14. April 2008)

"<Name>,Penis der zerschmetterten Sonne" würde mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (14. April 2008)

PzYcO schrieb:


> Also ich bin ganz stark der Meinung, dass das Falk in der Questbeschreibung eventuell auch einfach der Name des Spielers sein könnte?!?
> Dann wäre es wirklich
> <Name> der Zerschmetterten Sonne


endlich mal einer der es gerafft hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Sinn und Unsinn eines solchen Titels:
Erst hab ich mir ja auch gedacht. Oh mein Gott, wer braucht sowas. Dann sind mir aber all die seltenen Flugmounts und Trading Card Spielzeuge in den Sinn gekommen, die wenn wir ehrlich sind, auch nur dazu da sind, sich von anderen abzuheben. Drum sag ich mal jedem das seine. Ich werd mir den Titel zwar nicht kaufen. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen auf Ebay das Raketen Flugmount vom neuen Trading Card Deck zu holen ^^


----------



## Darkdamien (14. April 2008)

"<name> Falk, of the Shattered Sun"


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. April 2008)

also ich bin mal ganz klar für 
Fenriswolf, Krieger der Zerschmetterten Sonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit falke hört sich das ja sowas von schlecht an ^^
sen´jin macht mal hin ich will nen titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
epic-flugmount hab ich jetzt als nächstes will ich den titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomeck (15. April 2008)

Ich glaub das mit dem <Name> Falk, of the Shattered Sun hat sich wohl bei einigen echt ins Hirn gebrannt. Wenn ich mir die dazugerhörigen screens mit dem Text des Questgebers durchlese ist es doch eigentlich offensichtlich... Schließlich hat man doch wohl selbst schon oft genug erlebt, dass einige Q-Geber auch eure Namen in ihre Texte einbauen. Mal ehrlich... würde der Spieler XXX heißen der den Screen gemacht hätte...

hättet ihr dann auch sowas wie: "Oha, dann heiße ich ja bald Karl, XXX der zerschmetterten Sonne!" geschrieben? 


So, jetzt brauche ich erst einmal nen Kaffee!


----------



## Grimmrog (15. April 2008)

ich würd den titel nicht habenwollen wenn ich ihn geschenk bekomm, ich bleib beim guten alten hauptmann Titel, Achja, als es noch PvP Titel gab, das war toll.


----------



## mkchrissi (15. April 2008)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne?



har har har, ich mach mich nass xD


----------



## Gribi (15. April 2008)

Von wo kann man sich dann den Titel xx Hand von A' dal holen?


----------



## Nomeck (15. April 2008)

ganz einfac: Du musst lediglich die BT Questreihe durchmachen, einschließlich die Phiolen von Khael und Vashj, achja und die von Winterfrost aus Hyjal.


----------



## Shadlight (15. April 2008)

bin erst wohlwollned da wenn man jeden tag die q´s da macht wie lange braucht man da ca?


----------



## Fumacilla (15. April 2008)

bei den ganzen titeln kommt man ja denn ins irrehaus oO

Bsp: Sturmreiter Fumacilla der Zerschmetternden Sonne, Hand von A'Dhal, Champion der Naruu

*hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (15. April 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Was soll denn so ein Titel bitteschön bringen?


vieleicht das sinken der inflation?


----------



## Dalmus (15. April 2008)

Weil noch keiner Wowwiki zitiert hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> The title of the Shattered Sun is obtainable as of Patch 2.4.0 by players who complete, or have completed, the quest A Magnanimous Benefactor, during the final stages in the reclaiming of Sun's Reach on the Isle of Quel'Danas by the Shattered Sun Offensive, after reaching Exalted reputation with the faction. It is currently possible on the PTR to complete the quest after the Monument to the Fallen has been built. It will show up after the character's name, like this:
> 
> <Name> of the Shattered Sun



Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Of_the_Shattered_Sun

Tankstelle darf sich also freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (15. April 2008)

passt jetzt zwar nich 100% aber was ist, wenn man bereits nen anderen titel hat? zB: Hand von Adal ... wird das dann
a) überschrieben  (Adal: Pfff geh doch zu deiner Sonnenfraktion, ich will dich nicht mehr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
b) nebeneinander (Earthhorn von der Zerschmetterten Sonne und Hand von Adal)
c) aussuchbar      (hmm heut nehm ich mal wieder Adal... Sonne war ich gestern....)
gemacht?


----------



## Dalmus (15. April 2008)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> passt jetzt zwar nich 100% aber was ist, wenn man bereits nen anderen titel hat? zB: Hand von Adal ... wird das dann
> a) überschrieben  (Adal: Pfff geh doch zu deiner Sonnenfraktion, ich will dich nicht mehr ...
> 
> 
> ...


c) aussuchbar      (hmm heut nehm ich mal wieder Adal... Sonne war ich gestern....)


----------



## Earthhorn (15. April 2008)

also dann ein eigenes menü oder wo soll das denn einstellbar sein? vllt hats ja schon jmd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Die Quests gibts, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, erst wenn man das Monument fertiggestellt hat.
> 
> Was denkt ihr Schachtel, der zerschmetterten Sonne
> 
> ...



pahse 4 .. 

momument muss ned fertig sein


----------



## Dalmus (15. April 2008)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> also dann ein eigenes menü oder wo soll das denn einstellbar sein? vllt hats ja schon jmd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn Du Dir Deinen Charakter-Bildschirm anschaust (Taste "c" bei Standardeinstellungen), dann hast Du oben ein Dropdown-Menü, wo Du den angezeigten Titel einstellen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Quest:A_Magnanimous_Benefactor

http://www.wowhead.com/?quest=11549

man kriegt xxx der Zerschmetterten Sonne

nix mit Falko...


----------



## Rhianwen (15. April 2008)

Falk ist der Name des Spieler, soweit ich es dem Questtext entnommen habe

"You´ve done so much for us, *Falk*. We greatly appreciate your assistance."

usw usf


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. April 2008)

lol? Also werde ich

"Upscarred der zerschmetternden Sonne"
Heißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is ja shice xD

Ich fände "Upscarred, (Kopfgeld)Jäger der zerschmetterden Sonne" heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (15. April 2008)

Wenn dem so sein wird, haben ja eig nur die mit Funnamen so richtig was von was noch (halbwegs) Sinn macht.

Sherazad der zerschmetterten Sonne macht auch nich viel Sinn


----------



## Makinen (15. April 2008)

Hmmm, denke die 1000G wären irgendwo anders evtl sinnvoller. Rüstung oder sonstiges. Was hat man von so nem Namen??? Nur das man einen hat?? Neee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. April 2008)

Makinen schrieb:


> Hmmm, denke die 1000G wären irgendwo anders evtl sinnvoller. Rüstung oder sonstiges. Was hat man von so nem Namen??? Nur das man einen hat?? Neee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm kA also ich hab im RL auch einen namen für den meine Eltern bezahlt haben.. ich will ja nicht *Insert Name* Nachname.. heißen xD
wenn dann alle immer sagen "Hey insert name komm ma her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" das is shice xD

LG


----------



## Tankstelle (15. April 2008)

Makinen schrieb:


> Hmmm, denke die 1000G wären irgendwo anders evtl sinnvoller. Rüstung oder sonstiges. Was hat man von so nem Namen??? Nur das man einen hat?? Neee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe was davon ;-)

Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne
Meine effektive Spielzeit wird sich seeeeehr verringern, ich werd mich wohl die erste woche nuuuuur schlapplachen DD

Danke @ all

Tankstelle


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (15. April 2008)

Makinen schrieb:


> Hmmm, denke die 1000G wären irgendwo anders evtl sinnvoller. Rüstung oder sonstiges. Was hat man von so nem Namen??? Nur das man einen hat?? Neee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tja...
sich diesen titel zu kaufen ist sinnvoller als diese mega coole armbrust im auktionshaus zu kaufen...

weil : mit nächsten addon wird die armbrust nichtsmehr wert sein ( oder schon viel früher...)
aber der titel bleibt für immer...


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (15. April 2008)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> ooooch neeeee, ich will Tankstelle der Zerschmetterten Sonne sein ;-)
> Daher: PPPLLLXXXX      xx der Zerschmetterten Sonne
> 
> 
> ...




ich bin mir sogar sehr sicher das der titel xxx der zerschmetternden sonne sein dürfte weil das wieder ein ziemlich böser fehler der loka is, die "of the shattered sun" (was im englischen mit einem vornamen korrekt ist) zu "der zerschmetternden sonne" wieder direkt ausm lexikon übersetzt haben (woebi "von der zershcmetternden sonne o.ä. würde ebenso scheußlich klingen ^^)


----------



## Yoshimi (17. April 2008)

Auf unserem Server Gilneas ist das Monument fertig. Damit wird auch das Gasthaus auf der Insel eröffnet. Ganz oben kann man die Quest "Ein großzügiger Spender" annehmen, sobald man ehrfürchtig ist. Für 1000g erwirbt man damit den Titel "name von der Zerschmetterten Sonne", also ohne Klassennennung. Meine Kriegerin hat das heute gemacht.


----------



## Knowme (17. April 2008)

Hmm.. ich weiß nicht.

Télefonjoker der zerschmetterten Sonne.

Hört sich blöd an. :'(


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. April 2008)

n kumpel meinte das würde "..., Falke der zerschmetterten Sonne" heißen.. und das klingt, meiner Meinung nach, auch viel toller

musste aber auch lachen, als ich von Tankstelle gelesen habe:

"Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne"

das is nur zuuu geil xDDD


----------



## Geowin (17. April 2008)

Mit dem Kauf des Titels baut man das Monument, um die nächste Phase zu starten. Jeder Kauf steigert die Bauphase des Monuments um ca. 1%.
Der Qestgeber steht ganz oben auf dem Gasthaus.
Korrekt heisst der Titel: <Name> von der Zerschmetterten Sonne

Gruß

Geowin von der Zerschmetterten Sonne

PS und ja das kostet 1000G



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subzero91 (17. April 2008)

wieso müssen die immer alles so teuer machen -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (17. April 2008)

Subzero91 schrieb:


> wieso müssen die immer alles so teuer machen -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einmal alle Dailys gemacht und du hast dein Gold wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird einem doch mittlerweile in den Allerwertesten geschoben


----------



## Isnogud (18. April 2008)

http://www.3xms.de/wow/gallery/photos/dive...erten_sonne.jpg

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Tjalf Goransson (18. April 2008)

na dann doch mal gz zum Titel und danke, daß Du endlich die Antwort auf die Eingangsfrage lieferst ^^


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2008)

Tjalf schrieb:


> na dann doch mal gz zum Titel und danke, daß Du endlich die Antwort auf die Eingangsfrage lieferst ^^


Jenau, denn das hat ja vorher keiner getan. Oo


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2008)

Ich finde das sollte Blizzard ausweiten!!

ich hätte schrecklich gern den Titel "..... von den Blutsegelbukanieren"  oder ".....von den Gelkis" wäre auch nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde das sollte Blizzard ausweiten!!
> 
> ich hätte schrecklich gern den Titel "..... von den Blutsegelbukanieren"  oder ".....von den Gelkis" wäre auch nett
> 
> ...



die würde ein allgemeiner Titel viel besser stehen... hm *überleg* wiiiie wääääärs mit:

Ohrensammler der Allianz?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. April 2008)

ich wäre dafür das man sich namen selbst aussuchen kann ^^

gottkönig fenriswolf

wäre da eindeutig was für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> die würde ein allgemeiner Titel viel besser stehen... hm *überleg* wiiiie wääääärs mit:
> 
> Ohrensammler der Allianz?^^
> 
> ...



nenen mein Guter, dann müsste ich ja auch Gnomohren sammeln und das wäre mir dann doch zuviel kleiner Fitzelkram  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich wäre dafür das man sich namen selbst aussuchen kann ^^
> 
> gottkönig fenriswolf
> 
> ...



Das würde Chaos und Anarchi bedeuten! ^ ^ 

Dann gäbs bestimmt auch ein Gnom 

Name: Frodo
Titel: ..das Beuteltier
Gilde: Auenland e.V.

Aber das mit Ohrensammler muß ich jetzt mal weiter spinnen:

Name: Ohrensammler
Titel: ..der Allianz
Gilde: Horde im Exil 

muahahaha


----------



## Carylon (18. April 2008)

Da die Eingangsfrage nach vielen hin und her gebashe und total sinnlosen "ich bin ammy" Murks geklärt ist, können wir mal die lustigsten Kombinationen sammeln. Ich finde die beiden die sich im Thread finden lassen schon ziemlich witzig:

-Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne 
-Telefonjoker der zerschmetterten Sonne

Hat noch jemand eine ähnliche Kombination zu bieten? Ich könnte nur 

"Ibuprofen der zerschmetterten Sonne" anbieten, aber finde ich jetzt nicht so lustig.


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2008)

Find den titel doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserman hat nen namen wie "eisverkäufer etc"

wobei ich eigene titel geil finde.. Gamemaster Feardotcom .. xD jo dat wär wat


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2008)

Carylon schrieb:


> Da die Eingangsfrage nach vielen hin und her gebashe und total sinnlosen "ich bin ammy" Murks geklärt ist, können wir mal die lustigsten Kombinationen sammeln. Ich finde die beiden die sich im Thread finden lassen schon ziemlich witzig:
> 
> -Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne
> -Telefonjoker der zerschmetterten Sonne
> ...



- Handwerker der zerschmetterten Sonne
- Mond der zerschmetterten Sonne
- Entschmetterer der zerschmetterten Sonne
- Nachfolger der zerschmetterten Sonne
- Erfinder der zerschmetterten Sonne
- Stalker der zerschmetterten Sonne


----------



## Isnogud (18. April 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde heisst einer "Keiner" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (18. April 2008)

Och mist... Ich als Druidin hätte xxx, Falke der Zerschmetterten Sonne bevorzugt... Dann wär ich in meiner Flugform wenigsten ofiziell kein Geier :/

Also kriegen den nur meine Magierin, dann heisst sie auf Deutsch: Magischer Diamant der Zerschmetterten Sonne und meine Paladina: Flammender Baum der Zerschmetterten Sonne *hrhrhr*


----------



## Wandor (18. April 2008)

Servus,

Also bei meinem Schamanen wäre das dann:
"Spekulatius, der zerschmetterten Sonnen."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (18. April 2008)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> Das heisst, man heisst jetzt beispeilsweise Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne?
> Gut, mein name ist jetzt ein wenig ungeeignet, aber soll ja auch nur als beispiel dienen
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ein sehr Extremes Beispiel für Leute die ihren Namen in WoW schlecht gewählt haben.
aber zum Beispiel:

*Hanniba*l der Zerschmetterten Sonne

*Oscar* der Zerschmetterten Sonne

*Legolas* der Zerschmetterten Sonne

usw. H
hört sich doch noch  ganz nett an.

Dennoch 1000g nur für einTitel ausgeben....ich weiß nicht!


----------



## Darknitro (18. April 2008)

Also man kann sich den Titel auf der Insel kaufen, wenn man ehrfuerchtig ist und der Server die 4te Phase erreicht hat.
Der Questgeber steht ganz oben in dem in Phase 4 neu eroberten Gebaeude. (nahe des Hafens)

Mit dem Kauf dieses Titels treibt man den Bau des Monuments voran!

Er kostet 1000gold

Wer noch nicht ehrfuerchtig ist, kann eine Quest annehmen und 10g zum vorantreiben des Baues des Monuments beisteuern.
Der Questgeber dieser Quest steht allerdings auf dem Platz, der die 3 eroberten Gebaeude verbindet... also in der Mitte der 3 eroberten Gebaeude (Wenn man durch das Portal auf die Insel geht, laeuft man ein paar Meter gen Sueden, dann muesste man das Quest-zeichen schon sehen)


----------



## NightCreat (18. April 2008)

was bringt überhaupt das monument? also ich werd mir den titel jedenfalls holen bis shattrath phase 4 kommt bin ich ehrürchtig


----------



## Moktheshock (18. April 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> was bringt überhaupt das monument? also ich werd mir den titel jedenfalls holen bis shattrath phase 4 kommt bin ich ehrürchtig



Das monument gibt glaube einen dauerbuff, bin aber nicht sicher 

Is dann halt so wie in halaa nur halt das der buff für beidefraktionen gilt.


----------



## airace (18. April 2008)

xxx der zerschmetterten sonne hört sich gut an ich glaub 1000 g sind leicht durhc daylis zu holen hab auserdem noch paar blaue sachen (das AH ruft^^)


----------



## Neotrion (18. April 2008)

habe jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen weil ich nicht viel Zeit haben....

weiss nicht obs schon gesagt worden ist...

Nur die ersten 100 bekommen den Namen! (auf dem Server natürlich)


----------



## Isnogud (18. April 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> habe jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen weil ich nicht viel Zeit haben....
> 
> weiss nicht obs schon gesagt worden ist...
> 
> Nur die ersten 100 bekommen den Namen! (auf dem Server natürlich)



Woher hast du diese Info?


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Info?


Wahrscheinlich vom Freund eines Freundes eines Freundes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bluepost or it didn't happen.


----------



## Moktheshock (18. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich vom Freund eines Freundes eines Freundes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das würde denn rang wieder wertvoll machen^^! wenn nur 100 leute ihn pro server bekommen könnten.


----------



## MuMa (18. April 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> das würde denn rang wieder wertvoll machen^^! wenn nur 100 leute ihn pro server bekommen könnten.





Das stimmt allerdings, - dann wäre ich auch ned abgeneigt dafür Gold auszugeben ^^


----------



## Metadron72 (18. April 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> Ja das FalKons war auf die Footballmannschaft bezogen. Aber ich habe mal nachgeguckt und es wird mit nem "C" geschreiben. Dann thx für die Verbesserung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das nu aber schon peinlich, wenn man vorher so einen auf dicke hose macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (22. April 2008)

hihi 
habe mir den namen heute für 1000 g für mein mage morgi geholt
der name ist aufjedenfall extrem lang^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (23. April 2008)

oooohmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein gekaufter Titel, das doch ein Witz oder? 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die ganzen Profilneurotiker im RL die sich irgendwelche Fürsten/vonundzu Titel kaufen. Sry, diesen Titel möcht ich dann niemals über meinem Char stehen haben!


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. April 2008)

Ich sehe im Moment keinen Sinn in Gold, von daher geb ich es halt für solche Spielereien aus. Meine beiden Hauptcharaktere haben ein episches Flugtier. 

Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass Blizzard den Spielern das Gold aus der Hosentasche holt, wenn das Addon da ist und das Fliegen auf dem neuen Kontinent reaktiviert werden soll (sowas wie eine vor Kälte schützende Rüstung für 20k Gold oder so), aber da möchte ich mir noch keine Sorgen drüber machen. Lieber nicht...


----------



## DarkMoskito (23. April 2008)

jupp wenn das monument steht gibs keine titel mehr


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. April 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> oooohmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da stimme ich zu....ich möchte den titel auch nicht über meinem char stehen haben


----------



## SohnDesRaben (23. April 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> oooohmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich absolut so! Entweder ich verdiene mir einen Titel durch Taten oder gar nicht.
Und dafür ein paar Dailys zu machen und innerhalb einer Woche Ehrfürchtig zu werden, dazu noch 1000g beisteuern nur um einen Titel zu bekommen???

Ähm, nee! Muss absolut nicht sein. Find ich ziemlich arm die ganzen Würstchen die sich einen Titel kaufen müssen um sich ein wenig zu profilieren.


----------



## MetalTwo (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhahahaha,dann würde mein schami "PlanB der zerschmetterten sonne" heissen


----------



## Lori. (23. April 2008)

Den Titel gibts erst ab Phase4 für 1000g.

"Lori of the Shattered Sun" ftw :>

Und btw: Jeder der so einen Non-RP Namen hat, gehört sowiso erschossen!


----------



## Sezer (23. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> vieleicht das sinken der inflation?




genau das, irgendwie muss doch mal ein bissel Gold aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Das nimmt ja unglaubliche Züge an mittlerweile. Was ich an einem Sonntag im AH verdiene ist schon net mehr feierlich.
Die Leute zahlen mittlerweile fast jeden Preis. Ne Zeit lang machts ja Spass aber ehrlich gesagt ich weiss gar nicht was ich mit meinem Riesenberg Gold machen soll. 
Farmen tut kaum noch wer die machen alle Daylies und dadurch sind die Preise explodiert.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## STAR1988 (23. April 2008)

MetalTwo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> muhahahaha,dann würde mein schami "PlanB der zerschmetterten sonne" heissen




Es würde "PlanB von der zerschmetterten Sonne" heissen.^^


----------



## Pymonte (23. April 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Jeder der so einen Non-RP Namen hat, gehört sowiso erschossen!



Bullshit, bin nicht auf nem RP Server darf also heißen wie ich will, solange der Name nicht anstößig ist.

btw: warum kann man die Titel nicht kombinieren? "Leutnant Pymonte von der zerschmetterten Sonne, Hand von A'dal" klingt doch geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezer (23. April 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> habe jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen weil ich nicht viel Zeit haben....
> 
> weiss nicht obs schon gesagt worden ist...
> 
> Nur die ersten 100 bekommen den Namen! (auf dem Server natürlich)




also wenn das so ist hole ich ihn mir, obwohl ich eigentlich für so was nix übrig habe. Aber nur 100 auf dem Server das ist nice.
#
#


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Deadwool (23. April 2008)

nur 100 können ihn bekommen ? steht das irgendwo ?


----------



## DocFloppy (23. April 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> also wenn das so ist hole ich ihn mir, obwohl ich eigentlich für so was nix übrig habe. Aber nur 100 auf dem Server das ist nice.
> #
> #
> Gruß
> Sezer



Najaaaa, auf der einen Seite cool, weil sonst könnts ja jeder haben.

Aber es nimmt natürlich so ziemlich 99% der Spieler die Motivation sowas mal anzustreben.

Das ein Casual sowas net bekommen kann (nein, ich sag nicht "darf") ist ganz normal, nur selbst Leute die jeden Tag ihre paar Stunden damit verbringen WoW zu zocken, kommen einfach kaum an so einen Titel.

Das macht einen solchen Titel natürlich zu etwas Besonderem, aber auch zu einem Frustfaktor für andere.


----------



## Mollari (23. April 2008)

Ich fände es auch toll wenn die Titel stacken würden. Das würde richtig gut in die Fantasywelt passen.

z.B. 
Leutnant XXX
Champion der Naaru
Hand von A'dal
Magier der zerschmetterten Sonne

Muss ja nicht so sein das man ständig alles angezeigt bekommt, aber wenn man den Char dann "betrachtet" könnte es irgendwo stehen.


----------



## Bulltastic (23. April 2008)

Der Titel kostet geschlagene 1000 GOld und lautet:

____ der zerschmetterten Sonne

Bauer..
Heino..
Coffeeshop..

blabla.. jeder Name ist erdenklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf von der Zerschmetterten Sonne
das ist der titel..
nicht immer das *von* vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiss nicht wie oft ich schon im bg gefragt wurde was das denn für ein titel ist ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. April 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Bullshit, bin nicht auf nem RP Server darf also heißen wie ich will, solange der Name nicht anstößig ist.
> 
> btw: warum kann man die Titel nicht kombinieren? "Leutnant Pymonte von der zerschmetterten Sonne, Hand von A'dal" klingt doch geil.
> 
> ...



Titel kombinieren? Stell dir mal den Stress auf einem RP Server vor wenn du dich vorstellen willst:

Hallo du holde und hübsche Nachtelfe, mein Mane ist **** von der Zerschmetterten Sonne, Hand von Adal, Champion der Horde, Oberster Kriegfürst, Ledermeister der Elementarzunft, Meisterkürschner, Sozialhilfeberater im Unteren Viertel....... naja, da schläft doch jeder ein...

Und viel schlimmer ist wenn jemand "Spielernamen und Titel einblenden" aktiv hat und alleine dein Erscheinen den Bildschirm füllt....


----------



## Tsunao (23. April 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> nur 100 können ihn bekommen ? steht das irgendwo ?



das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. April 2008)

wie gut das ich meinen Champion of the Naaru hab, nichts gegen den Titel, von der Zerschmetterten Sonne. aber ich pack mir den nicht hinter meinen namen.


----------



## RED DEVIL (23. April 2008)

Hab nur die erste Seite gelesen,aber für nen Tiltel 1000 G ausgeben...nee,so nötig hab ich das nicht^^
Titel sind eh nur Schall und Rauch,ausser vielleicht die Arenatitel,dafür musste schon was leisten.


----------



## funzl (23. April 2008)

Tsunao schrieb:


> das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.



ich vermute mal das der titel nur erlangt werden kann solang das monument noch nicht fertig ist. da die 1000g eine spende für das monument darstellen und mit jeder spende das ding um ca. 1% fertiggestellt wird ergibt sich eine zahl von 100 titelträgern. wenn das monument fertig ist braucht ja schließlich auch keiner mehr zu spenden. zumindest würde das dann gar keinen sinn mehr machen. aber bei blizzard weiß´man ja nie so recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mir sind die 1000g auch zu viel gold. dann doch lieber das epic-mount für meinen twink. da hab ich mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

und nochmal zum thema titel nicht für casual gamer....ich sehe diesen titel gerade für casual gamer an, da diese meist eher gold haben als spieler die raiden gehen. schließlich hat man als casual ja so gut wie keine ausgaben. und ehrfürchtig wird man sehr schnell durch die inze die man mal abends gehen kann oder die daylies.


----------



## Hunterguntz (23. April 2008)

Hhhmmmm.... "Hunterguntz der zerschmetterten Sonne" .... DAS HÖRT SICH GAY AN !!!!!

Da is "Hunterguntz, Champion der Naaru" oder "Hunterguntz, Hand von A'dal" viel besser ... Das "DER" bei dem Titel passt einfach net -.-


----------



## Vebla (23. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich muss meine Priesterin (die im Suff zur Welt kam) mal hochspielen...


"Zugehfrau von der Zerschmetterten Sonne"


...das hat irgendwie was...


----------



## SatansZorn (24. April 2008)

Satanszorn von der Zerschmetterten Sonne  ^^

will lieber den Champion der Naaru glaub ich


----------



## SixtenF (24. April 2008)

Ein Titel vor dem Namen und einer dahinter geht nicht oder?


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (24. April 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> habe jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen weil ich nicht viel Zeit haben....
> 
> weiss nicht obs schon gesagt worden ist...
> 
> Nur die ersten 100 bekommen den Namen! (auf dem Server natürlich)


bluepost? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darantar (24. April 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> nur 100 können ihn bekommen ? steht das irgendwo ?




Falsch
Bei uns auf Azshara steht das Monument 
Die 1000g wollens mir aber immernoch aus der Tasche leiern für den Titel 
Aber "Hand von Adal" find ich weitaus besser , da kein gekaufter Titel sondern erarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aloah


----------



## Juskwe (24. April 2008)

> Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne



Aber nur solange du auch Chips und Bier anbietest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollgotan (24. April 2008)

Darantar schrieb:


> Falsch
> Bei uns auf Azshara steht das Monument
> Die 1000g wollens mir aber immernoch aus der Tasche leiern für den Titel
> Aber "Hand von Adal" find ich weitaus besser , da kein gekaufter Titel sondern erarbeitet
> ...



Sehe ich genau so! Title erkaufen was für eine Leistung da kann man ja richtig stolz drauf sein!

ps: Ich will das alle pre quests wieder aktiev werden und die ruf Vorraussetztungen auch!


----------



## Bexx13 (24. April 2008)

Hm irgendwie find ichs blöd, nen Titel zu "kaufen". Obwohl gibts ja im RL auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab heute meinen Titel wieder geändert, Champion der Naaru ist ja kaum noch trendy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feldkommandant(in) find ich irgendwie cool. OK is nicht der beste Rang, aber irgendwie Oldschool und hat nicht jeder. Das waren noch Zeiten als man sich mit PvP rangmässig hocharbeiten konnte. Da gabs noch was zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber einfach für Gold, wovon man sowieso irgendwann mehr als genug hat...?
Janz ährlisch? näääh!

LG Cosmix


----------



## Würmchen (24. April 2008)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Aber einfach für Gold, wovon man sowieso irgendwann mehr als genug hat...?
> Janz ährlisch? näääh!
> 
> LG Cosmix



naja und ehrfürchtig muss man sein, also bissle arbeit haste schon damit


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (24. April 2008)

War auch kurz davor mir den zu kaufen, aber was zeigt man damit?

"Hei, ich hab so viele Tagesquests gemacht, dass ich Ehrfürchtig bin und 1000g hab ich auch über!"

Da hätte ich mal lieber früher anfangen sollen mit WoW und noch so nen alten PvP Titel oder die PreQ für BT (wobei das mittlerweile auch nichts tolles mehr ist bei den ganzen nervs und den neuen Items, die man durch Heromarken holen kann)


//Edith:
Ehrfürchtig werden ist zwar "Arbeit", aber nichts schweres, die Tagesquests sind wirklich einfach zu schaffen und stumpf 3 wochen das zu erledigen ist nichts, weswegen ich großen Respekt vor jemandem mit dem titel hätte.
Wenn man ab Respektvoll nurnoch Ruf durch TdM Hero bekäme, das wäre bischen was anderes....


----------



## Ürps (24. April 2008)

Mädels,

der titel heisst z.B

Ürps VON der Zerschmetternden Sonne - 


nicht Ürps der zerschm sonne


----------



## Xandriel (24. April 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Ähm, nee! Muss absolut nicht sein. Find ich ziemlich arm die ganzen Würstchen die sich einen Titel kaufen müssen um sich ein wenig zu profilieren.


Zu glauben, dass ein Titel dazu dient um sich zu profilieren finde ich um ehrlich zu sein noch viel ärmer. Luminaer von der Zerschmetterten Sonne klingt sehr viel schöner als Luminaer, Hand von A'dal... Bis gestern hatte ich noch Champion der Naaru eingeblendet, der neue Titel sorgt jetzt für ein wenig Abwechlung. 

Wer diesen Titel trägt zeigt also einfach nur, dass er Geschmack hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (24. April 2008)

Xandriel schrieb:


> Zu glauben, dass ein Titel dazu dient um sich zu profilieren finde ich um ehrlich zu sein noch viel ärmer. Luminaer von der Zerschmetterten Sonne klingt sehr viel schöner als Luminaer, Hand von A'dal... Bis gestern hatte ich noch Champion der Naaru eingeblendet, der neue Titel sorgt jetzt für ein wenig Abwechlung.
> 
> Wer diesen Titel trägt zeigt also einfach nur, dass er Geschmack hat.



Aber Titel wie Scarab Lord, Eroberer oder Oberster Kriegsfürst sind einfach dazu da, um zu zeigen, was man erreicht hat, nicht weil sich Scarabäuslord so toll anhört (ok, das auch^^)


----------



## Redday (24. April 2008)

Ürps schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> der titel heisst z.B
> 
> ...



falsch!
es heißt definitiv "name der zerschmetterten sonne"
habs grad ingame gesehen.

völlig hirnrissig. was soll das bedeuten? wenn wenigstens "name, held der zerschmetterten sonne" heißen würde. oder einfach nur "name, zerschmetterte sonne" oder meinetwegen halt "name von der zerschmetterten sonne". aber so is das einfach nur lächerlich. und sehr schade.


----------



## Tankstelle (24. April 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> falsch!
> es heißt definitiv "name der zerschmetterten sonne"
> habs grad ingame gesehen.
> 
> völlig hirnrissig. was soll das bedeuten? wenn wenigstens "name, held der zerschmetterten sonne" heißen würde. oder einfach nur "name, zerschmetterte sonne" oder meinetwegen halt "name von der zerschmetterten sonne". aber so is das einfach nur lächerlich. und sehr schade.




Bevor du hier so eine Schei**e verzapfst schau dir mal bitte den Post von Xandriel an. Er ist 2 posts über dir und da heisst der Char   Luminaer VON der zerschmetterten sonne!

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Chalisto (24. April 2008)

Kaize schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den nun genau? Evtl. Koords?^^



Im hafen ist jetzt das nächste gebäude eingenommen...und ganz oben steht einer bei dem du die q für`s spenden annehmen kannst. Dann kriegst auch deinen Titel^^


----------



## Cael (24. April 2008)

<Name> VON der Zerschmetterten Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kostet 1000g und gibts ab phase 4 auf der insel Quel'danas


----------



## Ghorok (24. April 2008)

Der Titel hört sich meiner Meinung nach bescheuert an... Wahrscheinlich liegts an der Schreibweise...

Peter von der zerschmetterten Sonne ... Ich weiß ja nicht... Klingt dumm...

"Peter, Kämpfer der zerschmetterten Sonne" oder "Peter, BlaBla der zerschmetterten Sonne"

Sowas in der Art... Find ich besser... Naja, was solls... Werd ihn mir sowieso nicht holen...

MfG


----------



## Flipsy (24. April 2008)

Also ich hab den title schon der steht bei uns wenn vom flugmeister kommst links in den großen haus ganz oben ... und ne q brauchse net machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupstier (26. April 2008)

naja...ein gekaufter titel kann auch mit skill zu tun haben. einige leute schaffen es illidan zu legen, sind aber unfähig ma 1000g zu farmen!!


----------



## Arahtor (26. April 2008)

und was hat man von dem Titel


----------



## Thranduilo (26. April 2008)

Ruhm und ehre XD


----------



## Maternus (26. April 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> und was hat man von dem Titel



Nichts. Wenn man davon absieht das 1000g aus dem Spiel verschwunden sind und der Charname so langsam aber sicher den Bildschirm vollständig sprengt.
Bin mal gespannt wann der Zeilenumbruch eingeführt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (26. April 2008)

Tankstelle hast du den Titel jetzt???^^


----------



## Sulustaner (26. April 2008)

der titel lautet xxx von der zerschmetterten sonne...
in meinen augen vollkommen sinnlos aber jeder sollte mit seinem gold das machen was er mag ^^
den kannst du auf ehrfürchtig im hafengebäude kaufen da wo auch der gastwirt drin steht...
einfach nach ganz oben laufen und da solltest ihn dann bekommen


----------



## Megamage (26. April 2008)

Einer auf Nathrezim hat ihn schon!
Und glaube sind jetzt Phase 3 angekommen weiss ich aber net genau!


----------



## Prophi (26. April 2008)

Wenn mir einer zu meinem Postfach "Hánswerner" 500 Gold schickt, dann nenne ich ihn

CHARNAME des zerschmetterten Mondes

Dann seid ihr viel cooler als die Sonnentypen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slether (26. April 2008)

Den Namen kann man sich im Gasthaus kaufen wenn Phase 4 erreicht und das Monument errichtet ist.

@Tankstelle: Tankstelle der Zerschmetterten Sonne ist einfach zu Geil.


Mfg Slether


----------



## Daywa (26. April 2008)

Goldverschwendung :> Jeder Kn der zuviel Gold hat wird mit dem Titel rumlaufen.. ist also nichts besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uguluk (26. April 2008)

ich hatte für meinen twink die Kohle übrig.

Der schimpft sich jetzt: Blaablubb der zerschmetterten Sonne. Aber die Tanke ist doch megageiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kombar (26. April 2008)

es heißt definitiv

Name der Zerschmetterten Sonne..

also viel spaß Tankstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siiri (26. April 2008)

Da behalt ich doch lieber "Hand von A'dal" und spar mir die 1000 Gold für's Reppen in den Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub der Titel wurde sowieso nur deshalb eingeführt, damit Leute, die keine Titel durch PvP erreichen konnten oder durch PvE erreichen können, wenigstens irgendeinen Titel haben. Und vielleicht, um die Goldmenge, die jetzt durch die Dailies im Umlauf ist, wieder ein wenig zu reduzieren. Denn die momentane Inflation nimmt im AH schon krasse Auswüchse an.


----------



## Taramur (26. April 2008)

Es heißt X von der zerschmetterten Sonne

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Taoru (26. April 2008)

Bei uns gibt es einen "Minirock der zerschmetterten Sonne".
Egal was man sagt, er findet den Titel toll. Zitat:"Minirock der zerschmetterten Sonne... lasst euch das mal auf der Zunge zergehen.."
Nun gut, jedem das seine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (26. April 2008)

es scheint irgendwie zwei möglichkeiten zu geben. hab auf meinem server sowohl "name der zerschmetterten sonne" also auch "name von der zerschmetterten sonne" gesehen. sehr seltsam.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. April 2008)

Glaube ich kaum. Dann stell mal einen Screenshot hier rein. Das will ich sehen.


----------



## Lemmerer (26. April 2008)

Also auf meinen Server heißt es auch "xxx VON der Zerschmetterten Sonne".
Will auch Beweise sehen.
Wenns stimmt bekommst du nen Keks.


----------



## Göttlich (26. April 2008)

also zum beispiel " Putzfrau, von der zerschmetternden Sonne "  
SCHWACHSINN 
als ich noch wow gespielt habe hatte ich mich immer über titel gefreut besonders im pvp mit langen namen 
die ganzen boons die sich damit hinter säulen verstecken wollten und auf zichmilliardenkilometer zu sehen waren


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Also bei mir heißt das

"Blub of the Shattered Sun"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (26. April 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Goldverschwendung :> Jeder Kn der zuviel Gold hat wird mit dem Titel rumlaufen.. ist also nichts besonderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal abgesehen vom Titel,den man als Nummer 1 im pseudo-Esport bekommt, ist kein Titel besonders. Man bekommt alle sehr leicht,entweder durch Gold oder x Instanzruns.

PS: Meine Jägerin mit Ausgehoutfit -> http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08133124hm4.jpg


----------



## dobro (27. April 2008)

mhh ich mach zwar schon daylies und so, aba 1k g steck ich lieber in den reitskill von nem twink, als in nen komischen titel...


----------



## Sempai02 (27. April 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> mhh ich mach zwar schon daylies und so, aba 1k g steck ich lieber in den reitskill von nem twink, als in nen komischen titel...



Wenn dein Main erstmal die 10k-Grenze erreicht und auch dein Twink in Gold badet,denkst du anders. Man weiß gar nicht mehr,wohin mit dem ganzen Gold,soviel hat man mittlerweile bekommen. So hat mein Main alleine in den ersten 3 Wochen von 2.4 knappe 4000 Gold gemacht. Da sollte in Wrath irgendwas verdammt teures kommen,damit der Kontostand abnimmt,sonst hat mein Main auf Stufe 80 bald 6 stellige Goldzahlen.


----------



## Traxano (27. April 2008)

Traxano von der Zerschmetterten Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spuffy (27. April 2008)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert. Übersetzung von Falk:

Urban Dictionary

Von wegen man findet keine Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehts hier nur drum zu zeigen dass man eine Übersetzung findet, obs nun zum Titel gehört oder nicht ist mir sowas von Wayne.

Wobei '#Name, Erotische Konversation der Zerschmetterten Sonne' einfach Klasse wäre.

!


----------



## Kronas (27. April 2008)

Zwangsarbeiter der Zerschmetterten Sonne
das wärs doch^^


----------



## Apex (27. April 2008)

wie ist des eigetlich wenn man champion der naaru, hand von adal UND de sonen title hat, kann man dann zwischen denen wählen ?


----------



## Castro (27. April 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> wie ist des eigetlich wenn man champion der naaru, hand von adal UND de sonen title hat, kann man dann zwischen denen wählen ?



ja kann man in der charübersicht dann machen. kannst auch schon wählen wenn du nur einen titel hast, nämlich zwischen deinem titel und nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (27. April 2008)

ahh wunderbar^^


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (27. April 2008)

petzspender von der zerschmetterten sonne.. das wärs doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutfänger (27. April 2008)

DER TITEL HEISST zb Blutfänger von der Zerschmetterten Sonne


----------



## Galadith (27. April 2008)

tada:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Failure (27. April 2008)

Richtig der Titel heißt, wenn euer Charakter z.b. "Ronus" heißt

"Ronus von der zerschmetterten Sonne"

Der Titel ist für 1000g auf dem Dach des Gasthauses auf der neuen Insel kaufbar. Dazu muss euer Server in Phase 4 sein und ihr die Rufstufe Ehrfürchtig haben. Wer mehrere Titel hat kann diese im Charakterfenster auswählen. Wenn man keine Titel anzeigen möchte wählt man nichts aus.

Achtung: Ich hab festgestellt das man diese Option erst nach einem Relog auswählen kann.


----------



## streetzwei (28. April 2008)

laut gamestar reit respektvoll aus


----------



## S@ndk0&#1103;N (28. April 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> bei den ganzen titeln kommt man ja denn ins irrehaus oO
> 
> Bsp: Sturmreiter Fumacilla der Zerschmetternden Sonne, Hand von A'Dhal, Champion der Naruu
> 
> ...



Vor ein paar Tagen gebastelt (Ich bin nur Champ der Naaru von den Titeln, um Fragen vorzubeugen):
"Skarabäuslord, Ritter der Allianz und Rachsüchtiger Gladiator Sandron, Champion der Naaru und Hand von A'dal von der Zerschmetterten Sonne"


----------



## Tarlix (28. April 2008)

S@ndk0&#1103;N schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen gebastelt (Ich bin nur Champ der Naaru von den Titeln, um Fragen vorzubeugen):
> "Skarabäuslord, Ritter der Allianz und Rachsüchtiger Gladiator Sandron, Champion der Naaru und Hand von A'dal von der Zerschmetterten Sonne"


Da heute endlich auch bei uns die Phase 4 erreicht wurden ist, konnte ich mir nun selber ein Bild von dem ganzen "der zerschmetterten Sonne" und "Von der zerschmetterten Sonne" machen.

Also soweit ich es mitgekriegt haben, bekommen alle weiblichen Chars ein "von" davor, und alle männlichen Chars halt ohne "von"^^

Ich hoffe ich komme jetzt nicht zu spät mit der Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2008)

ein männlicher Char wir
xyz der Zerschmetternden Sonne
ein weiblicher Char:
zyx *von* der Zerschmetternden Sonne

so wie Tarlix es geschrieben hat.


----------



## Lhynn Alli-Aegwynn (29. April 2008)

Gibt es jetzt schon mehr Wissen darüber, ob den Titel ALLE kaufen können, die ehrfürchtig sind oder gibt es den Titel nicht mehr zu kaufen, wenn das Event zu Ende ist??


----------



## Crâshbâsh (29. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 1k g und
> xxx der Zerschmetterten Sonne



fast :>

xxx von der Zerschmertterten Sonne *Klugscheiß aus*

Und halt die 1000 Gold.

Wieder eine schöne Sache für Leute, wie mich, mit zu viel Gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (29. April 2008)

soweit ich weiß muss der server erstmal die 4 phase oder sowas erreicht haben und dann können es sich die ersten 300 oder so kaufen!


----------



## Kamilan (29. April 2008)

also phase 4 und das Monument  muss errichtet sein 
denn lauft ihr da wo der briefkasten ist gerade zu die rampe hoch und denn noch ein stockwerk
oben steht ein schamane oder so mit blauen kleid ^^
er gibt eine q und sdas ist gleich der vk für den titel
den gibs für 1k (1000g) gold 
ihr müsst dazu ehrf. sein

lg


----------



## poTTo (29. April 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß muss der server erstmal die 4 phase oder sowas erreicht haben und dann können es sich die ersten 300 oder so kaufen!




Ab Phase 4 ist korrekt, aber das der auf 300 limitiert sein soll ist mir unbekannt. Auf Eredar steht das Monunment und man kann den Titel immer noch für 1k Gold bekommen !


----------



## Schwuuu (29. April 2008)

man kann den rang unbegrenzt kaufen so hats mir ein gm erzählt per ticket und er heist "von der Zerschmetterten Sonne". Punkt


----------



## Strikêr°us (29. April 2008)

für ne spende von 1000gold kannste dir den auf der neuen insel kaufen sobald ich glaube (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) phase 4 beginnt. Der Typ bei dem du spenden kannst steht auf dem neu- freigeschaltetem Haus auf der Insel. 


Mfg Strikêr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikêr°us (29. April 2008)

gutes argument ^^


----------



## Strikêr°us (29. April 2008)

wie gesagt mit Beginn der Phase 4 kann man die quest glaube ich machn!


----------



## Tankstelle (29. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ein männlicher Char wir
> xyz der Zerschmetternden Sonne
> ein weiblicher Char:
> zyx *von* der Zerschmetternden Sonne
> ...




Juhuuuu ^^
Dann nurnoch ehrf. werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hatte 3 wochen pause, aber baaaald bin ich Tankepoweeeeeeer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Natálya (29. September 2010)

Frage: gibts den Titel noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (29. September 2010)

ja, ehrfuerchtig sein und auf dem gasthaus nen npc ansprechen, der ihn dir dann fuer 1k verkauft


----------



## Agasul (29. September 2010)

Ja für 1000 Gold in Quel'Danas auf dem turm oberhalb der Händler Ruf = ehrfürchtig zerschmetternde Sonne.


----------



## Outi (29. September 2010)

1000g für einen Tilel? Ich weiß ja nicht ob das so pralle ist ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (29. September 2010)

Danke an euch. 'Von der zerschmetterten Sonne kl&#305;ngt halt cool'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 W&#305;rd man den T&#305;tel m&#305;t Cata auch noch holen könnenö w&#305;sst &#305;hr das zufaell&#305;g? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (29. September 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> Danke an euch. 'Von der zerschmetterten Sonne kl&#305;ngt halt cool'.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, weil tbc wird nicht verändert


----------



## rx07 (29. September 2010)

Gregori schrieb:


> Wo bekommt an diesen Titel, bin schon Ehrfürchtig und finde ihn nicht?






oben über dem gasthaus ist ein questgeber


----------



## Annovella (29. September 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> Frage: gibts den Titel noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja natürlich. Und der Thread is btw von 2008.



Natálya schrieb:


> Danke an euch. 'Von der zerschmetterten Sonne kl&#305;ngt halt cool'.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich geh davon aus. Glaube das die Insel nicht vom Cataclysmus zerstört wird o.ä., oder? :x


----------



## Shizo. (29. September 2010)

dafür brauchst du ehrfürchtig bei der offensive der zerschmetterten Sonne sein
kostet 1000g 
und der kerl steht oben in irgeneinem haus

Achja der Titel ist : *Name* der zerschmetterten Sonnge


----------



## Vyron268 (29. September 2010)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Achja der Titel ist : *Name* der zerschmetterten Sonne



Achja, der Titel ist: *Name* _von _der zerschmetternten Sonne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Und der Thread is btw von 2008.



Sonst hätte es ja wieder gehießen, er soll SuFu benutzen. /o


----------



## Parcibal (29. September 2010)

Also,
man muss erfürchtig bei "Offensive der zerschmetterten Sonne" sein zu dem noch 1000g bezahlen.
der titel heißt auch bei männlichen chars von der zerschmetterten Sonne und phase 4 hat glaub ich jeder server erreicht.
mfg parci


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Und der Thread is btw von 2008.


Und genau deshalb wurde ja gefragt.
Wenn das Topic von gestern wäre, bräuchte keiner zu fragen.

man man


----------



## Redday (29. September 2010)

1. der titel heißt: Char von der zerschmetterten Sonne/of the shattered sun (schon alleine dafür lohnt der englische client)
2. ja, man kann ihn sich noch holen. 1000g ist heutzutage auch nicht wirklich viel. man muss allerdings ehrfürchtig sein vorher.
3. ja, der thread ist von 2008, aber das kommt eben dabei raus, wenn mal wer die sufu benutzt, wie immer gefordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. alles wissenwerte findest du hier: http://www.wowwiki.c...d_Sun_Offensive
5. diese insel zu implementieren war mit das geilste, was blizzard je gemacht hat.


----------



## Cazor (29. September 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> Frage: gibts den Titel noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab ihn erst gestern mit nem Twink gemacht:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Forscherliga&cn=Cysza



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kostet leider immer noch soviel.


----------



## Barkyo (29. September 2010)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> Das heisst, man heisst jetzt beispeilsweise Tankstelle der zerschmetterten Sonne?



made my day XD


----------



## Renox110 (29. September 2010)

Man muss bei der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne Ehrfürchtig sein. Dann kann man den Titel für 1000 Gold kaufen. Ich habe ihn damals in BC gekauft. Laufe heute immernoch damit rum.

*NAME* von der Zerschmetterten Sonne


----------



## Cazor (29. September 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Man muss bei der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne Ehrfürchtig sein. Dann kann man den Titel für 1000 Gold kaufen.




was in diesem Thread seit 2008 geklärt ist. Man sollte einfach mehr lesen als den Eröffnungspost.


----------



## Mortuorum (29. September 2010)

also ... der titel nennt sich " XY von der zerschmetterten Sonne" möglich wird der titel erst ab der rufstufe ehrfürchtig bei der offensive der zerschmettertetn sonne auf der insel von quel danas ...

aber auch nur wenn ihr 1000g ausgebt ... und der nötige npc steht am hafen auf einem turm !


----------



## Staypuft (29. September 2010)

moah vote 4 close


wie viele wollen jetzt noch ihren senf dazu geben was er kostet ab wann man ihn bekommt und wo?!!?!??!

mittlerweile müsste es jeder begriffen haben -.-


----------



## schäubli (29. September 2010)

Staypuft schrieb:


> moah vote 4 close
> 
> 
> wie viele wollen jetzt noch ihren senf dazu geben was er kostet ab wann man ihn bekommt und wo?!!?!??!
> ...



Warum schreibst du dann was?


----------



## Shelung (29. September 2010)

Nein alle FAIL


Der titel lautet *name* von der zerschmetternten sonne	genau so und nicht anders. 

Also auch Shelung von der Zerschmetterten sonne.

Der titel kostet 1000 gold UND man muss erfürchtig sein.

Das wiederum geht nur durch eiges dayli machen und instanz abfarmen. Wer mitdenkt weis wie sie lautet.


Achja der NPC ist einer wie A´dal sprich so en naaru. Steht oben auf einem der mittleren gebäude.

Glaueb war bei dem gasthaus obend rauf.


----------



## Staypuft (29. September 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann was?



damit ich leuten wie dir, die möglichkeit schenke nen flame loszulassen...

wie ich sehe, hat es geklappt...^^


----------



## SchurxoxD (29. September 2010)

es heißt 'XYZ(k.A Fischkopf oder so)_* VON*_ der zerschmetterten Sonne^^


----------



## Cazor (29. September 2010)

Die aktuelle Frage war:



Natálya schrieb:


> Frage: gibts den Titel noch?






SchurxoxD schrieb:


> es heißt 'XYZ(k.A Fischkopf oder so)_* VON*_ der zerschmetterten Sonne^^




Darum gehts hier gar nicht. Das wurde schon vor Jahren geklärt. Lest mal mehr als die ersten 2 Posts.



Ryos schrieb:


> xxx von der Zerschmetterten Sonne.






Earthhorn schrieb:


> Earthhorn von der Zerschmetterten Sonne






Geowin schrieb:


> Korrekt heisst der Titel: <Name> von der Zerschmetterten Sonne






STAR1988 schrieb:


> Es würde "PlanB von der zerschmetterten Sonne" heissen.^^


----------



## Natálya (29. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Und der Thread is btw von 2008.
> 
> 
> Ich geh davon aus. Glaube das die Insel nicht vom Cataclysmus zerstört wird o.ä., oder? :x



Ja eben, deswegen frage &#305;ch, we&#305;l &#305;ch w&#305;ssen wollte, ob das alles noch aktuell &#305;st. Und &#305;ch hoffe sehr, dass der T&#305;tel m&#305;t Cata n&#305;cht entfernt w&#305;rd bzw. man &#305;hn da &#305;mmer noch holen kann, we&#305;l momentan &#305;st me&#305;n Acc e&#305;ngefroren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw hab &#305;ch das über Sufu gefunden, voll vorb&#305;ldl&#305;ch oder? =)


----------



## Shaila (29. September 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> Ja eben, deswegen frage &#305;ch, we&#305;l &#305;ch w&#305;ssen wollte, ob das alles noch aktuell &#305;st. Und &#305;ch hoffe sehr, dass der T&#305;tel m&#305;t Cata n&#305;cht entfernt w&#305;rd bzw. man &#305;hn da &#305;mmer noch holen kann, we&#305;l momentan &#305;st me&#305;n Acc e&#305;ngefroren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, den Titel wird es wie schon mehrfach genannt noch geben. Jedenfalls gehe ich stark davon aus. Zwar liegt die Insel von Quel'danas in den östlichen Königreichen und somit in Azeroth, da es aber BC Gebiet ist, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht großartig verändert. Was ich persönlich im Übrigen sehr sehr schade finde, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Alles Andere zum Titel wurde schon mehrfach geklärt.

Falls du eine Anleitung brauchst wie du auf Ehrfürchtig kommst, kannst du dem Guidelink in meiner Signatur folgen.


----------



## Renox110 (29. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> was in diesem Thread seit 2008 geklärt ist. Man sollte einfach mehr lesen als den Eröffnungspost.



Nein. Dazu habe ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Kalesia (29. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Und der Thread is btw von 2008.




Das ist doch positiv, da das heißt das die SUCHFUNKTION auch benutzt wurde, auf die jeder hinweist wenn man einen neuen threat aufmacht


----------



## Natálya (29. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Falls du eine Anleitung brauchst wie du auf Ehrfürchtig kommst, kannst du dem Guidelink in meiner Signatur folgen.


Danke, ehrfürcht&#305;g b&#305;n &#305;ch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kalesia schrieb:


> Das ist doch positiv, da das heißt das die SUCHFUNKTION auch benutzt wurde, auf die jeder hinweist wenn man einen neuen threat aufmacht


Seh &#305;ch auch so. Da &#305;ch vor allem so jemand b&#305;n, der gerne 'benütz d&#305;e Sufu' schre&#305;bt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. September 2010)

Da die Frage, ob es den Titel noch gibt, beantwortet wurde und auch noch geklärt wurde wie der Titel genau heißt mach ich hier mal zu. Es ist ja leider in Spam ausgeartet.


----------

